# Internet speed varying greatly, How can i fix it



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello, at home we have Road Runner Turbo with Power Boost (16 Mbps) because we have a number of devices connected to our network:
-2 Desktops
-up to 4 laptops (although normally only 2 are in use at a time)
-2 Bluray players (one wired, one wireless)
-Network Printer
-VOIP Phone
-a Tablet
-a Smartphone (when I am home)

We were having trouble with our internet being incredibly slow at times (as low as 0.77 Mbps Down) and varying greatly, so we called the cable company, they sent a guy who tested the signal and said it was "perfect" so he told us we needed to replace our router (they always say we need to replace our router even when it was brand new) so we finally got tired of them saying this, so we bought another router and installed it. No change, we called them back and after being on the phone for a little bit they told us to remove the router from the network and hook up just one computer. Of course as soon as the modem is reset the speedtest clocks in really fast, it always does (39 Mbps in this case). We told them that it is always fast right after being reset so they said to leave it hooked up for a few hours and monitor it. Several hours later after it slowed back down to around 1Mbps we called back. 45 min on the phone with them, running speedtests, and pinging/tracing different servers they finally agreed to send someone out. This time the repair man replaced the modem, and called in to the company and told us because we had so many devices on our network we needed to "Open more ports on our router" and assign everything a static IP address. 

The new modem isn't helping much, however, the only "port opening" i know of has to do with FTP, and game servers, how would I go about "opening" more ports for computers, or is the cable guy feeding us a line? also would assigning static IP's speed up the connection? I have done 1 or 2 static IP's for print servers before, but for the whole network? Is this a reasonable thing to do?
thank you in advance
-Brad

PS. I can't help but notice that the problems started around the time the company came out with 2 new faster internet packages. Maybe it's just a coincidence?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is this happening to all devices, wired and wireless?

Check your router configuration for any *QoS* setting, if it's disabled or not.

Also, you try adjusting the Wireless Mode, if it's on Mixed Mode, set it to N, try a G or B/G. Test your wireless connection.


----------



## Shadow4.2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply. 

Yes it is happening on all devices wired and wireless. Under QoS: WMM support is enabled, No Acknowledgement is Disabled, and Internet access priority is disabled.

thanks
-Brad


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

'WMM support is enabled'
That's a Wi-Fi Multi Media, disable it for now and make sure that QoS is completely disables, see if it helps.


----------

